# Graphics card and PSU Under 5k



## Sakar (Feb 10, 2012)

I need a 1 GB graphics card and a PSU for it. My configuration is-
Processor:Intel Pentium D 820 2.8 GHz
RAM: 1GB DDR2
Motherboard:Intel D101GGC
PSU: PERX ATX POWER SUPPLY p4 -400w
GPU:ATI Radeon 200 Series 256MB
PCI-E X16 slot
I have a monitor with 1280x1024 resolution.
Please can you suggest me. I want to play games like X-Men Origins Wolverine, Far cry 2, Just Cause 2. I can extend my budget to 6k. Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

get a Radeon HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 4k~ + Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.3k

BTW what monitor you have?


----------



## Tarun (Feb 10, 2012)

what resolution are you planning to play at ??? dont tel 1080p pls  
make sure you get a PSU before a GPU pls or else u might end up blowing your precious PC up


----------



## Sakar (Feb 10, 2012)

I have LG Flatron TFT LCD Monitor and i want to play games at least at 1152x864


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

then get 5670 GDDR5 + cx430 v2.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2012)

HD5670 512Mb GDDR5 @ 4k
local PSU 500W @ 0.5k
2Gb DDR2 @ 1.5

TOTAL 6k. yes a better PSU is recommended but 2Gb ram will really help. a local PSU will handle HD5670 just fine.


----------



## koolent (Feb 10, 2012)

Yup, You should get an *HD 5670 *From *Sapphire* I guess.. 

And 

PSU Can be *Corsir CX 430* For Rs. 2.5k

Well, Talking about Brands..


----------



## Sakar (Feb 11, 2012)

Do i need to upgrade my ram because 1 time i tried 1gb stick with 256mb stick and my computer kept hanging on intel screen through where we go to bios


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ that could be due to latency/timing mismatch - if ypou have 2GB mem performamnce will improve but if you have plan to upgrade your cpu+mobo then you better skip it - if no upgrade then get 1GB DDR mem and make sure the new module has same timing ( look at CL rate ) as your old ram module - if you are unsure post a cpu-z mem and spd tab pic in here.


----------



## koolent (Feb 12, 2012)

> et 1GB DDR mem and make sure the new module has same timing ( look at CL rate ) as your old ram module



He is the right guy.. CL Rate is to be noticed..


----------



## Sakar (Feb 12, 2012)

will a 400w psu work . If it will can u suggest me a psu under 1.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

if you continue to use this rig i.e. no major upgrade in GPU or processor, a proper 350W PSU is sufficient. FSP Saga II 350W. but get the FSP saga II 400/500W if you can as 350W cost close to 2k.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

@ *Sakar* - you can get the FSP Saga II 350 from here at ~1.7k 
FSP SAGA II 350 350W Power Supply - SAGA II 350 by: FSP - TechShop.in


----------



## Sakar (Feb 16, 2012)

will prices drop till march end because i am planning to but that time


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

^IF you're asking for PSU, then probably no. If it does, then hardly by 100 bucks.


----------



## Sakar (Feb 23, 2012)

Can i play these games on the ddr3 version and can u tell me its price


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

yes you can game on the DDR3 version but both the GDDR5 and G/DDR3 are priced more or less same. maybe the 1Gb DDR3 will cost same as 512Mb version of GDDR5 but the GDDR5 is recommended as the performance should be better. also maybe you can overclock the GDDR5 memory more but this doesn't matter if you run the GPU at stock speed.


----------



## Sakar (Mar 20, 2012)

My PSU is actually PERX ATX POWER SUPPLY P4 -400W.
Will 5670 work with it. Also, i want to know which brand i should buy Gigabyte/Asus etc.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

what's the +12V rating of that PSU ?? It may run but Pentium D is a power hungry cpu so it would be better if you opt for a better PSU like one I mentioned on the previous post.

As for Brands get Sapphire HD5670.


----------



## Sakar (Mar 21, 2012)

I also saw msi and thought for Msi R5670-PD512. Can you tell me its price and in sapphire which is good and in my budget? Can you tell me the price of Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 Low Profile and its exact model? Also the price of Msi R5670 Cyclone 1G


----------



## koolent (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ Go go for R5670 Cyclone 1G, better overclocking capabilities.. Google for the prices and that will be more accurate..

And don't go for Low-Profile cards unless you have a slim computer..


----------



## Sakar (Mar 21, 2012)

anybody else with prices. nothing on google.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2012)

Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 22, 2012)

get a low profile gpu like 240gt and invest on a better psu. Yes, any 350wt psu is good enough for u but i suggest u buy a 450/500wt psu. U can use it in future too. And why 240gt ? It's a decent gpu for ur res, and in future u can use it as a physx or backup card as well. And investing in this rig won't be a good idea, it's now outdated, components of this rig r hard to find and expensive as well.


----------



## Sakar (Mar 22, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> get a low profile gpu like 240gt and invest on a better psu. Yes, any 350wt psu is good enough for u but i suggest u buy a 450/500wt psu. U can use it in future too. And why 240gt ? It's a decent gpu for ur res, and in future u can use it as a physx or backup card as well. And investing in this rig won't be a good idea, it's now outdated, components of this rig r hard to find and expensive as well.



I don't want to upgrade it. Its only for 2 to 3 years. Then i will be in 11-12 and it would not be used for gaming. I just need a graphic card


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 22, 2012)

Sakar said:


> I don't want to upgrade it. Its only for 2 to 3 years. Then i will be in 11-12 and it would not be used for gaming. I just need a graphic card



If u don't mind, what's ur age ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

get this @ 4.4k 
SAPPHIRE 100287VGAL Radeon HD 5670 (Redwood) 512MB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 22, 2012)

Sakar said:


> Turning 13 this week. Why?? I want to learn



no, nothing, just asking .. 
anyway happy birthday in advance ..


----------



## r.rahulsharma_87 (Jul 4, 2012)

I need a 1GB graphics card. I prefer GDDR5. My Configuration is -
RAM: 2GB DDR2
Motherboard: Asus P5GC-mx
PSU: Not sure but I think it is 450w
PCI-E X16 slot.
I have 17 inches monitor. I can't update my RAM any more, Because my motherboard only supports for 2GB.
Also these days the cards have PCI-E 2.0 or 2.1
are these compatible with my motherboard. I want to play the latest games like GTA 4, and many other.

Waiting for your suggestions.......

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Get HD 5670 1GB DDR5 for ~4.8k. That's the best option.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

@ r.rahulsharma_87 - post your budget and the brand name of the PSU you have.


----------

